# Atelopus ID?



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey,
Here's an Atelopus that I used to have in my collection. I had a few, both male and female a few years back. They did quite well in my highland tanks.

Anyone out there that can id it?


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

It looks like A.balios from Ecuador to me.
There is a picture of A.balios in "The Neotropical Toad Genus Atelopus" by Stefan Lötters and in the description it says: "Coloration in preservative: Light tan with numerous small black spots. Coloration in life: Yellowish green with black spotting, venter light yellowish, and reddish orange in the cloacal region..."

Could be it.

If you happen to know where its from, that would help.


Greetings
Andreas


----------

